# Code for Victoza?



## lynnmcd (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Would Victoza just get a Z79.899 code?  Other than insulin and the oral diabetic drugs for DM I don't see anything covering the incretin mimetics.

Thanks so much!

Lynn


----------



## k.ellias (Apr 24, 2018)

I would love an answer for this too!! I never know what is the correct coding for this?! 

Like, if the patient is on orals and insulin, I know to code just the insulin.   But what if the patient is on orals and the injectable non-insulin, do we code just that they're using orals?  And do we code Z79.899 if they're just on injectables?


----------



## Trex1959 (May 2, 2018)

In the ICD 10 current coding book, in the back all drugs are indexed with the code beside them, like metformin is listed Z79.84.  Hope that helps, I was under the impression after extensive reading that we do not code the drugs that are not considered insulin.  It is titled Long Term Z codes drug index.


----------



## lynnmcd (May 2, 2018)

Trex1959 said:


> In the ICD 10 current coding book, in the back all drugs are indexed with the code beside them, like metformin is listed Z79.84.  Hope that helps, I was under the impression after extensive reading that we do not code the drugs that are not considered insulin.  It is titled Long Term Z codes drug index.



OH. EM. GEE!!  I completely forgot about that section!

Re the insulin: you can code for insulin unless the person is a DMI (because it goes without saying that they are insulin dependent.) Also, note to self: if they are on insulin *AND* and oral, just code for the insulin. 

The answer to the Victoza question is:  If it is the only thing they are getting for the DM, I guess you have to use the black hold med code of Z79.899 because it is the only one that this med falls under. 

Thanks for brightening my day with this reminder!!


----------



## nikkisgranny (May 8, 2019)

You would think after all the time non-insulin injectables have been on the market, there would be a Z-code for this


----------



## suriv86@gmail.com (Nov 11, 2022)

Can you please look into Z79.85


----------

